# driving to piedmont lake from canton



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

any body find a shorter/better rt from canton to piedmont lake.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Don’t know how you go, but 77s to 250e then 800s. All state routes, easier going if you are pulling a boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep just look for a better rt.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> yep just look for a better rt.


That's best


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ron Lynn said:


> That's best


Either that or just 77S all the way to Cambridge, US 22 East exit to Saltfork/Piedmont


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Came by Piedmont today and there was 2 boats of guys out in the dam area.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats a? I though today it would have been overflowing.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> Either that or just 77S all the way to Cambridge, US 22 East exit to Saltfork/Piedmont[/QUOTe little longer that way


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Little longer that way, the other route is the best I grew up down there


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

cough


----------

